# Some random shots from last week and today



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno playing with his little sister



















Juni doing the bunny hop


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

today

sitting by the fireplace


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

He is so stunning. And I love Juni's bunny hop!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Uno's really is an awesome looking dog and his sister is rather cute herself. I have to admit you are another one who has the gift when it comes to taking photo's. I really like the roast cat as well!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Uno is a very handsome and lucky boy :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I just think Uno is so stinkin' handsome!! He's got a great coat, and an adorable face.:tongue:

Juni looks like she might be a bit of a character... LOVE the bunny hop!:biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you, yes, Juni is a spitfire, I mean the dog does not stop moving 24/7, after hours of running, playing, and completely tiring Uno out, she still has the energy to spare. I'm surprised how tolerant Uno is with her sometimes since she's always biting his legs and licking his face. But she's still a baby, hopefully she'll calm down soon(fingers crossed).
I found couple more pics from that day:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.

Uno's coat is so so so gorgeous.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Juni is a cutie, what sort of dog is she? Is she yours?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you 

Molly- Juni is my sisters pup, were guessing shes a beagle/min pin mix, but who knows(she was found roaming the streets and picked up by animal control)


----------

